# hybrid sli folding?



## hat (Mar 21, 2009)

my board has an 8100 IGP, and I was wondering if I could fold on that as well as my 9800gt. I am running hybrid SLI, currently I have the 8100 set to do physx for me while my 9800gt focuses its undivided attention on my games (used to run physx off the 9800 on my old board)


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm suprised this thread hasn't seen any attention yet. I suppose the 8100 just isn't worth it to fold on? What if I only ran small wu's on it?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a thread in the folding forum about me folding on my now redundant 9600GT whilst my GTX took care of my gaming - however it seems like more trouble than its worth. You have to set up dummy plugs, do all the .exe configurations, not to mention the waste heat that will affect your GT during gaming - my GTX sits at 50 degrees idle, with the GT in their at full load my GTX idled in the mid 60's because it was sucking up the GT's waste heat.

heres the link anyway:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88725


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2009)

crap... well I don't have any resistors laying around that I can make a dummy vga dongle with, and I kinda wanna keep my sweet 8100/physx setup. the 8100 probably won't fold worth squat anyway. ah well, I tried


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

hat said:


> crap... well I don't have any resistors laying around that I can make a dummy vga dongle with, and I kinda wanna keep my sweet 8100/physx setup. the 8100 probably won't fold worth squat anyway. ah well, I tried



bless it


----------

